# Egg share and pcos



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone was or had been an egg donor with pcos. I know some clinics will accept you as long as it's mild. I've been told my LH is currently too high, but maybe if it comes down. Well it has dropped since being on metformin and now I'm wondering about it again. I am a little scared though as was told that pcos puts us at more risk of OHSS but maybe this is reduced if LH has improved. I don't want to waste the recipient's time and worry about donating as a pcos person. Has anyone any experience of donating with pcos?

Love to all.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I have PCO, although not (apparently) PCOS...although I do have some associated symptoms (i.e. a tendency to be hirsute...lucky me!   ). I don't know what my LH was, but my FSH was about three to five and all other factors were within their acceptable parameters so I was ok to egg share, I did egg share at The Lister twice this year. I responded rather too well to the FSH drugs hormonally, but my total egg count was about average (10 and 13) and I felt a bit bad that I couldn't produce more for my recipient and myself. My clinic monitored me very closely and adjusted my dose every other day. Despite that I did get mild OHSS the first time. The second time they'd learnt a lot and I started on a lower dose with even closer monitoring. I was absolutely fine - not a peep of OHSS, four grade 1 embies (two to freeze) and I even got a positive. Sadly I miscarried, so I am now back to the drawing board and will be egg sharing again some time in the new year.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Rowena,

I have pcos and i have just had ivf-egg share and i also have high LH levels but my clinic (care northampton) said it's my FSH level they are worried about, if your FSH level is higher then 8 they don't let you do egg share , luckily my FSH was at 6.2.
I had 17 eggs collected.

Hope this has helped a bit.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks caz and Kia.
Caz, sorry to hear about the miscarriage. I'm glad you got on ok with the IVF though and it's good that you were able to fertilise the eggs.

Kia, Can I ask how high your LH level was? Mine was 23 but has come down to 6 whilst on metformin. My last FSH was 5, so that sounds ok. Well done on the number of eggs - it's fantastic! Please may I ask how you are finding the treatment at Northampton as I could consider going there? Also, how long ago did you have EC, have you experienced any OHSS? Finally, how much is egg share there and do you know if it includes ICSI if it's needed?

Thanks again, Love Rowena.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Rowena,

My LH level was 23 too, My FSH has gone down from 7.8 to 6.2 now.

I had egg collection on the 17th of November. But i had a negative cycle.
I've had no experiences with OHSS, though i was a lot more uncomfortable after this last egg collection. (i had 13 eggs collected the time before) 

I've found the treatment at northampton really good, and the nurses are so caring and understanding. I haven't got a bad word to say about care northampton.

Egg share at northampton with IVF is £500, Sorry i don't know about ICSI.

Hope this helps hun.

Love
Kia.x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Kia,
Sorry to hear of your -ve. Thanks for the advice re Northampton. I've called them and I may be accepted which is fantastic news. I wondered how many egg shares one is alowed to take part in. I had a feeling it was 3? Apparently ICSI is another £850, if we need it.

Good luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Rowena,

Have Northampton accepted you?

Did you find out how many egg shares you are allowed to do?

i start d/r on the 10th of Jan.

Love 
Kia.x


----------



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

Dear Kia,

I'm waiting for an appointment in late Jan. Fingers crossed we're accepted. I haven't asked how many cycles we're allowed yet. Good luck with this one.
Lots of Love, Rowena.


----------

